# boxing Day sales and Online Stores



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Do any of the online stores like Mops or Goreef have boxing day sales online?

Cheers


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

In my opinion J&L Aquatics has the best Boxing Day Sale. Unfortunately it only lasts 2 days and starts at 12:00 noon ET.

Here is a link to last years prices for some of the items.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20307&highlight=aquatics
--
Paul


----------

